

Project MF: A simulation of analog SF/MF telephone signaling - benbreen
http://www.projectmf.org/

======
endgame
Awesome. I missed the era, but it sounded like an amazing time for the
phreaks.

~~~
Animats
Phone hacking is bigger than ever now, but it's done by businesses and
governments. Whenever you get a telemarketer call with a bogus reply number,
that's a form of phone hacking. Somewhere there's a VoIP to PSTN gateway
hacked to fake caller ID. "Lawful interception" is sometimes done by hacking
SS7 signalling. There are services that will rent you fake phone numbers for a
few minute at a time to get verification callbacks. ("attlines.com" seems to
be down, but there are others.)

~~~
function_seven
You're absolutely right, but these new forms just don't seem as magical as the
old in-band signaling. I can only imagine the thrill of discovering the right
tones to play into the receiver to make Ma Bell do your bidding. Slowly
mapping the network and figuring out what trunks connect where, finding the
secret phone numbers that only telephone repair people are supposed to use,
etc.

It just seems kind of lame to set up a SIP gateway and (ab)use the naive
ANI/CLID facilities. I mean, it is the "correct" way to hack the PSTN these
days, but it just isn't as cool.

